# Mick the Mercenary - Soldier of Fortune



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Mick the Mercenary Has Arrived!*

The plans and motions set into action here have finally reached fruition. Viscount Vash has been slaving non-stop to build Mick's exceptional model, whilst Squeek has been adding the final touches with his excellent grasp of the written language. I on the other hand did the easy part and thought this weird idea up. 

For those that missed the previous thread here's a brief summary.



> Mick the Mercenary is a miniature owned by Heresy-Online that travels the UK in search of Fame and Fortune. You guys can apply for his services.
> 
> Once we have a suitable candidate we'll post him to you on the understanding he's used in a tabletop battle within the next two weeks. The person who receives him has to write a battle report, what he achieved, what he killed, what "injured" him. You can right it into a fluffy story if you want, be imaginative. If you take photo's post them in the thread.
> Once that battle is over he'll be posted to another trustworthy applicant who will use him in another battle. The person that receives him will be expected to pass him on at their expense so don't apply for his services unless you can meet the postage cost to forward him to the next member.
> ...


So, we now have a miniature representation of Mick the Mercenary and the following stats to accompany him... (these will be printed out, folded neatly and sent along with the mini).


> _Mick the Mercenary is a bit of an enigma as far as the upper echelons of the Imperial Guard are concerned. It is indisputable that he has been instrumental in claiming victory for the Emperor on a large number of occasions. What is not so clear is who, or what, Mick really is. The most popular rumours suggest the he began his military career as a lowly trooper in an Imperial Guard infantry platoon. As is often the case Catachan's claim he was one of theirs, though there are plausible rumours that link him to more than twenty Imperial worlds, from Catachan to Valhalla, Armageddon to Tallarn.
> 
> Throughout much of the last century there have been numerous sightings of Mick, normally in the midst of a hard-fought battle or at the turning point in a campaign. However his unexplained appearance in the heat of battle does not necessarily mean he is fighting for the Imperium. There are probably just as many tales of a crazed guardsmen fighting for Xenos and outlaws, as there are tales of him fighting in the name of the Emperor. Many suspect his driving force is no longer faith, but fortune. It is certainly true that a large number of sightings include details of Mick bartering with his potential employer, working out a suitably handsome contract before joining the fray.
> 
> ...









​ 







​ 







​ 

*Mick the Mercenary Application*

To stop Mick falling into the hands of those with bad intentions we have certain criteria that must be met before you can apply. 

They are:-
At least 6 months membership on Heresy-Online
Minimum post count of 250
Minimum reputation of 100
Must have staff acceptance
UK resident
Willing to use him in battle within 2 week and write a batrep for the forum
Capable of forward via Royal Mail first class
If you don't meet all the the above criteria I'm afraid you will not be accepted so you needn't apply.

*How Mick Travels*

Mick travels the UK only. He cannot be sent overseas to the US or Australia. Anyone that applies from these countries will be politely denied by default. In the future we do plan to send him overseas but for the time being it's the United Kingdom only.

*Using Mick in Battle*

When Mick arrives in the post you're to use in a tabletop battle within the next 2 weeks. This is a strict ruling to stop him stagnating and spending too long at one residence. He has bills to pay - fighting is his only means of income.

He doesn't have a points cost, the member that received him in the post gets to add the model to his current roster as a bonus - although he does have unique kill point rules in an annihilation mission.

If Mick has an item or new skill you'll be informed in advance. Usually we'll add something fun to represent wargear he's stolen from vanquished foes. It might be he strapped a Hormagaunts claw to his foot or stolen a set of digi lasers from a dead Marine. You never know what he'll turn up with.

*Writing the Battle Report*

Upon the completion of battle you're expected to write a battle report for the 40k Battle Reports forum. The battle report should include the usual details and also a list of every model he destroyed or wounded. Think of it as his list of honours. Be honest though, we don't want to hear about him killing a Two Lash Princes and a squad of Bezerkers - he's mean, but he ain't that mean.

*Who Gets Him Next?*

Once the batrep has been posted you'll be given the address of the person you're to send him to next. Treat this as highly classified information, no one except the recipient is to know where he's going. (Addresses must not be shared or posted - this is of the utmost importance).

That pretty much sums him up.

Applications should be private messaged to me here.

Remember though, if you don't meet the above criteria you will be denied.

That about sums it up. This is all trial and error so we might have to tweak his stats and the rules system at a later date. For now though - Lets see how it goes!


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

awwwwwwww, totally not fair

any chance of him coming to oz at any point?
i would love to see him running around the legs of our titans and stompas and helping out lysander with the titanhammers


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome, I love that model :laugh: 
So does it matter where you take him to have a game? Like, do you have to go to GW, because I thought they may not take too kindly to someone using him.

But in any case, I'm up for it. I'm pretty sure I've got over 6 months of membership on Heresy, and I live in the UK. I've got a lot of friends who would love to fight him!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, that's a really original idea. Love it.

Suggestion: after X amount of time, compile all the MtM stories together to make *The Tales Of Mick: Volume I*

​


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

This guy is LEGENDARY!!!!

The model is just lovely and the rules are funny as hell.

Cant wait to read some batreps about him.


----------



## TheJackalMan (Feb 29, 2008)

Almost worth moving to the UK for 

Is he entirely fluff based though? Any chance of him teaming up with some necrons? (which makes no fluff sense unless under the employ of the deceiver)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll attempt to field a few questions for you guys:



raverboi said:


> awwwwwwww, totally not fair
> 
> any chance of him coming to oz at any point?


It is possible. We plan to have Mick go overseas after a suitable jaunt around the UK, where and when is undecided as yet.


when in doubt said:


> Awesome, I love that model :laugh:
> So does it matter where you take him to have a game? Like, do you have to go to GW, because I thought they may not take too kindly to someone using him.


You can play the game wherever you choose as long as you use Mick within the 2 week window we don't mind. It might be wise to ask first if you want to stick him on the table at a GW, but he does use GW parts so the only thing they might take exception to is his rules. That said I have played with experimental homebrew armies in GW shops in the past without a problem.



Svartmetall said:


> Suggestion: after X amount of time, compile all the MtM stories together to make *The Tales Of Mick: Volume I*​


This is certainly something we can look at doing, nice suggestion! 



TheJackalMan said:


> Is he entirely fluff based though? Any chance of him teaming up with some necrons? (which makes no fluff sense unless under the employ of the deceiver)


He is a mercenary who puts money above pretty much anything:



> _There are probably just as many tales of a crazed guardsmen fighting for Xenos and outlaws, as there are tales of him fighting in the name of the Emperor._


If you want to use him with Necrons, that is fine by us and is a good excuse to get creative with the batrep. For all we know Mick may well be fighting for his own reasons that have nothing to do with the Necrons but by coincidence benefit them indirectly.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It looks awesomely fun (though, I can't participate ) but under his special rules - he 'confers' Fearless? On whom? It's also unclear if Bruce makes him S4 or S5, as you state both, and what do you mean re-rolls "following an assualt"...once the combat is over he gets a free set of attacks?!?

Don't want to be critical, but when GW put in unclear wording...


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

to let you know he's always welcome here


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice rules!

I would volunteer to have him, but I'm not playing at the moment. In fact with my GCSE's coming up I don't have the time to do anything 40K related.

Still when I'm gaming I'll probably sign up.


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

Great model, can't wait to see what situations he ends up getting into!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

He looks very Australian...crocodile hunter anyone Mick Dundee


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

lol you beat me to it blue liger .... "that aint a knife, this is a knife" lol


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

So I see you know how to play knifey spoony :biggrin:

Great looking mini. But needs alot more more cricky's in his special rules, ie crikey thats a big croc..........


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Amazing model, outstanding rules. I love it. My compliments.

I suppose weapons that ignore armor saves (psycannons for example) just count as a failed invul save and an auto roll on the 'misshap table'

But I got to thinking, what of things like being turned into a spawn by a chaos sorcerer or a squig by an ork wyrdboy? or what of attacks where he is forced to make an initiative test and pass it or be sucked into the warp? etc. Should have something to explain how he doesn't get thrashed by that. 

I was thinking about the possibility of the generator just auto messing up when saving him from such things (if he fails to save himself with the strength/leadership/initiative test) and just counts as if you rolled a 6 on the misshap table. What do you think?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

What about the idea of having a Mick made by someone in the US and one for the AU to do a similar thing. THen say after 6 months or so they all meet up in the UK for a battle, swap stories and have some beer. So it would be like a special unit of mercenaries that are traveling the globe.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I think you should have Mick solely for England, but then should make Barry and Stewart for the US and Oz respectively.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow sucks to be me


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Zondarian said:


> I think you should have Mick solely for England, but then should make Barry and Stewart for the US and Oz respectively.


THat's what I was trying to say Zondarian just said it so much better. :biggrin:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No, it'll lose the effect if there's one in every country. 

The idea is one model that travels the globe.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> No, it'll lose the effect if there's one in every country.
> 
> The idea is one model that travels the globe.


Eventually..

He is bound to get bored of the British climate and by then anew improved Mick may have evolved with new loot stolen from various foes.:grin:


----------



## DEATHTORUSS (Apr 5, 2009)

What happens if he gos to a cold weather place :santa:
(cough.. Maine cough,cough)
Is he gonna pull a Bear Grills and sleep in a llamba or does he high tail it right after the battle/gets paid.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

ooo awesome. I wish i was game at the moment cause he would be to include. My favourite bits the mum tattoo. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The rules are great! The model is great too! The only thing I am confused about is it says he can't be wounded. What about wounds that ignore inv saves and the rolls for spawn etc. is that just auto table roll?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah auto table roll. 

The whole thing will fall apart if he dies every game. If it's ignore or kills outright just assume his field has flung him away somewhere


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

DEATHTORUSS said:


> What happens if he gos to a cold weather place :santa:
> (cough.. Maine cough,cough)
> Is he gonna pull a Bear Grills and sleep in a llamba or does he high tail it right after the battle/gets paid.



Na he pulls a Tyranid (or other available enemy mini) inside out and kips in that.


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

Ive had the good fortune of getting a eyes on Mick and he is all that has has been built up to be good work Vash.


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

DEATHTORUSS said:


> What happens if he gos to a cold weather place :santa:
> (cough.. Maine cough,cough)
> Is he gonna pull a Bear Grills and sleep in a llamba or does he high tail it right after the battle/gets paid.


It's actually beutiful in maine right now so he should be fine :laugh: but we have to wait some time before he travels here


----------



## Amadeus (Mar 16, 2009)

I do have visions of an the rest of his attached army getting wiped out and mick bouncing around the table alone persued by a mass of genestealers, until he shoots off over the hills! Hilarious!


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

so.......when does he start traveling? i would like to see some batreps soon.


----------

